

Sivers is Right: Customer Service is the New Marketing - gsaines
http://www.georgesaines.com/?p=495

======
mattcollins
George and Derek are right. In my current company, we're finding customer
support to be a great way to build relationships with our customers and give
them a warm and fuzzy feeling about our brand. We've seen a number of cases
already where people have recommended us on Twitter directly after a positive
customer support experience. It's powerful stuff.

------
ScottBurson
_In our experience, the key to a larger customer base is the person right in
front of you, money in hand, waiting to see how you’ll treat them._

Very nicely said!

